# Leave or Stay



## keke600 (May 29, 2008)

*Advice:Leave or Stay*

Hello everyone I need some advice. I currently work for a physicians staffing company I was offererd a position at on of our big hospitals whe I went to put my two weeks notice in the VP of the company offered me $1.50 more to stay the hospitali was offering the same amount that I was making at the physician company but I felt with the hospital it would be room to advance so I let the hospitali know I was offered $1.50 more to stay and they offered 
.50cent more to come with them so then today the president came and said what ever they could do to make me stay they would I dont know what to do take the money or go for the growth????? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (May 30, 2008)

Wow! What a dilema.  Make a pros and cons list and go from there.  How important is the growth opportunity?  Are you happy where you are, and yeah the added money would help, but we all know money isn't everything.

Good luck to you!!

Machelle


----------



## scorrado (May 30, 2008)

I would go for the growth potential. Obviously you are not happy where you are at or you would not have applied for another job. The money sounds great but money is not everything.  Hospitals are great because if you do end up not liking your new job they are so big you can transfer to another dept. Good Luck with your decision!


----------



## gmcnew (May 30, 2008)

*Money aint everything. I did the same thing. I came back to old job in 2 months!*

Money aint everything. I did the same thing. I came back to old job in 2 months!





keke600 said:


> Hello everyone I need some advice. I currently work for a physicians staffing company I was offererd a position at on of our big hospitals whe I went to put my two weeks notice in the VP of the company offered me $1.50 more to stay the hospitali was offering the same amount that I was making at the physician company but I felt with the hospital it would be room to advance so I let the hospitali know I was offered $1.50 more to stay and they offered
> .50cent more to come with them so then today the president came and said what ever they could do to make me stay they would I dont know what to do take the money or go for the growth????? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## rthames052006 (May 30, 2008)

keke600 said:


> Hello everyone I need some advice. I currently work for a physicians staffing company I was offererd a position at on of our big hospitals whe I went to put my two weeks notice in the VP of the company offered me $1.50 more to stay the hospitali was offering the same amount that I was making at the physician company but I felt with the hospital it would be room to advance so I let the hospitali know I was offered $1.50 more to stay and they offered
> .50cent more to come with them so then today the president came and said what ever they could do to make me stay they would I dont know what to do take the money or go for the growth????? PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!



Keke600,

I feel your pain... I left a job 2 weeks ago after 10.5 years of service, I didn't leave because of money... and like everyone else has said money isn't everything... I left for personal reasons and to grow and do more things... I can say for a fact that I would "never" go back to that job... there were alot of issues with being micro-managed and just a lack of intelligent people who could do the jobs they were being paid to do... I felt like I was being held back in some ways not able to explore... It wasn't an easy decision I struggled with it but in the end I knew I had made the right decision and so far things are going good, just getting to know a new computer system, new people and new codes... 

Like Machelle said make a list of the pros and cons and see what you come up with and if you are happy where you are then stay but if you want to explore and see what else is out there waiting for you and your not happy/satisfied  move on...

Take your time and do the right thing... you'll know it's right once you make that decision.

Good luck,


----------



## dav0221 (May 31, 2008)

I understand what your going through because a month ago I left a job after being with the company for 8.5 yrs.  Take your time in making the decision.  Do what will be best for you in the long run-personally, financially and career-wise.  I did it because it would be better for my family and me personally.  It took me a long time to make the decision of leaving but I don't regret it for a moment.  What helped me to decide was looking ahead to the future and which had the best outlook and potential for my career and family life.  Don't rely on the money alone.  Good luck!!


----------



## Cymerick (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Stay or Go*

What a good problem to have!  I agree with most of the posts that money is not the most important thing; however is money the reason you go to work everyday?  If it is then money is a important consideration in your decision.  What about relationships with coworkers?  Management style?  Will either employer pay for your CEU's and/or on-going education?  Are the benefits comparable?  What about "hidden" costs? For example if you work for the hospital do you have to pay for your parking?  While working for the physician are you able to get the perk of pharmaceutical samples of prescription medications for yourself or family members?  Dress code?  Will you have to buy new clothes to meet the dress code at the hospital?   Good luck!


----------



## kandigrl79 (Jun 2, 2008)

My personal position has always been...never accept a counter offer.  With the economy as unstable as it is right now, it is possible that in the future the employer that offers a counter offer may need to downsize at some point.  In that case, who do you think they'll let go???  More than likely, someone who they knew was going to leave them at one point anyway.  But that's just my opinion.  Typically, when I decide to leave, I have my mind made up.  Recently, I changed jobs, and left a company that I really, really enjoyed working with for a position that gave me the opportunity to learn a lot more about coding.  Although I was not offered a counter offer, there was no way I would've accepted it, and I do not regret leaving.  And anyway, if your company appreciates you that much, why did they have to wait for you to quit to give you this substantial raise.  One last thing, if you do decide to take this counter offer, make sure you get it in writing, you don't want them to try and change their minds after the fact.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 3, 2008)

kandigrl79 said:


> My personal position has always been...never accept a counter offer.  With the economy as unstable as it is right now, it is possible that in the future the employer that offers a counter offer may need to downsize at some point.  In that case, who do you think they'll let go???  More than likely, someone who they knew was going to leave them at one point anyway.  But that's just my opinion.  Typically, when I decide to leave, I have my mind made up.  Recently, I changed jobs, and left a company that I really, really enjoyed working with for a position that gave me the opportunity to learn a lot more about coding.  Although I was not offered a counter offer, there was no way I would've accepted it, and I do not regret leaving.  And anyway, if your company appreciates you that much, why did they have to wait for you to quit to give you this substantial raise.  One last thing, if you do decide to take this counter offer, make sure you get it in writing, you don't want them to try and change their minds after the fact.




Hey Kandigrl79.

I read your comment about you leaving your job, was that recently.  Did you change specialities, just wondering/curious.


----------



## stocks22 (Jun 8, 2008)

Follow the money AND the technology. Coding is going right into database management. 

Anyone seeing this already? Write me at fay.l@comcast.net. There is NO way coding can be on paper books. Relational databases and Access, SQL, etc. have to be used. We coders need to be paid A LOT more to do that and it's coming. Get some training NOW!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 22, 2008)

kandigrl79 said:


> My personal position has always been...never accept a counter offer.  With the economy as unstable as it is right now, it is possible that in the future the employer that offers a counter offer may need to downsize at some point.  In that case, who do you think they'll let go???  More than likely, someone who they knew was going to leave them at one point anyway.  But that's just my opinion.  Typically, when I decide to leave, I have my mind made up.  Recently, I changed jobs, and left a company that I really, really enjoyed working with for a position that gave me the opportunity to learn a lot more about coding.  Although I was not offered a counter offer, there was no way I would've accepted it, and I do not regret leaving.  And anyway, if your company appreciates you that much, why did they have to wait for you to quit to give you this substantial raise.  One last thing, if you do decide to take this counter offer, make sure you get it in writing, you don't want them to try and change their minds after the fact.



I also wanted to add that the person who was taking over my position decided to leave she got an offer that she couldn't refuse, but she left for the money they were offering her $15.00 to be a receptionist but she had to learn billing, she went to school for billing but never did it, and it was closer to her home...

Afte 2 days she called me telling me she made a horrible mistake that she should have never left the old job.  I was actually offered the job she took, but when I was given details about it, I knew not to take it but my point here is she left for the money, and apparently all the people that went to this job, all realized the same thing "he made them an offer they couldn't refuse" more money than they were currently making but no one took into consideration the conditions they would be working under, this place is under major reconstruction, they barely have any pmts coming in, they have dr's who only have 2 pts scheduled for the day, that brought up red flags for me I didn't care how much money he was talking about.

In essence she called the old job back, crying and begging for her job and they made her wait a week before they told her yes she could come back, and she took a major paycut, from $15 to $12.25.  She also called me because the company I went to was looking for another biller, she wanted me to pay her $13.50 with no billing experience whatsoever!!!!

Just goes to show you how people's minds work.


----------

